# Changing tyranny fluid



## solobolo719 (Jul 2, 2017)

So.... I have a 2007 530xi with the n52 and auto tranny. It has a lot of service history but I did not notice any for the transmission. I have 141k on it right now... Should I flush the tranny or just save for a rebuild?

Sent from my LGMS550 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

